
One of Bay Area's Last Fry's Electronics Stores Closes - fortran77
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Bay-Area-locations-Frys-Electronics-closed-14939907.php
======
masonic
What an odd title. This is the _first_ Bay Area location to close without
being immediately replaced by a larger store.

Fry's has had a location in Sunnyvale since its founding. It has expanded to
new, much larger buildings twice.

